
China Pushes to Rewrite Rules of the Global Internet - malandrew
http://www.wsj.com/articles/china-pushes-to-rewrite-rules-of-global-internet-1438112980
======
doctorshady
Here's the text of the article. Because fuck paywalls.

[http://pastebin.com/BYnz90rh](http://pastebin.com/BYnz90rh)

------
malandrew
If this shows up as behind the paywall, just paste the URL into Google and
search.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Tried that in an incognito firefox window. Still paywalled.

Same thing in non-incognito chrome. Not paywalled.

~~~
Gooair
[http://pastebin.com/BYnz90rh](http://pastebin.com/BYnz90rh)

